# Trek Ticket or Transition Bank



## ksquared (Jul 30, 2011)

I'm looking to get a new bike that will probably spend about half its time at the trails (dirt jumps) and half it's time on XC/AM trails. The 2 main contenders are the Treck Ticket and the Transition Bank. Any opinions?


----------



## Jason B (Aug 15, 2008)

My ride buddy uses a Bank for this but admitts it's not the best option on the xc/am trails. I doubt the trek would be much different as it's a similar geo.

Not ideal, but doable.


----------



## ksquared (Jul 30, 2011)

Cool. I know I'm gonna have to sacrafice a bit of DJ performance as well, but seeing as this is already my second bike, I'd rather get something that's ok at both then get one for each!


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

I have Bank, ride with Ticket owners and know some of the engineers who designed it. I'll suggest neither for your description. Friends who join us riding both prefer bikes like a Jackal that does both and two of our local dirt posse have or have had the Transition TransAm and they've done time on trail and pump track. One TransAm owner got a Jackal for all around.

My STP in large size was better for both than the Bank but my Bank is bad a$$ for pump track, jumps and fooling around my neighborhood.


----------



## ksquared (Jul 30, 2011)

cool, i like the jackal as well. as far as the transam goes, i think i want something with a tighter geometry. again though i havnt tested anything yet, so i wont totally right it off.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

ksquared said:


> cool, i like the jackal as well. as far as the transam goes, i think i want something with a tighter geometry. again though i havnt tested anything yet, so i wont totally right it off.


My bad. He has a Jackal, but his Chameleon is his do it all hard tail.


----------



## ksquared (Jul 30, 2011)

ah, ok. ya, same goes with the chameleon, not super stoked on the geometry, but again. i need to start demoing stuff!!


----------



## Jason B (Aug 15, 2008)

Not to downgrade anything bitflogger posted, sounds like he has personal experience, but if you can demo a Bank, I say give it a shot. There are many that think it works well as a trail bike. Here goes a thread in the Transition forum where a few owners mention how it makes a legit trail bike with extended seat post.
http://forums.mtbr.com/transition-bikes/2010-bank-hammerschmidt-662967-post8357668.html#post8357668

My buddy that rides the Bank also owns a Transition Covert (trail/AM bike). He rode it on our local trail Mon. Tues he went and did the same ride but on his Bank. Mid ride he said he thought he might part out his Covert because the Bank was the better ride.

A Bank will certainly be better at XC and jumping than an XC bike would be at both disciplines. 
I feel a freeride hardtail makes a great do it all bike. They jump great and can pedal all day long (my Transition Vagrant is the 5h!t. ).


----------



## ksquared (Jul 30, 2011)

sweet, thanks jason!!


----------



## kitejumping (Sep 3, 2010)

If you get a rase black mamba seatpost and run gears in the back the bank can do it all. Just don't ride trials danny macaskill style. I cracked my bank doing so (couldn't take the stress of pedal kick gaps). It's a fun bike to dj. I demoed a trek ticket though and think it fit me slightly better and was more nimble in the air. The bank is probably better for trail riding though.


----------



## dth656 (Feb 12, 2009)

i had a similar question--if i want a bike that i can take to the pump track, and learn to jump on, but also ride up and down trails in a pinch (if its raining or something), would you guys recommend a jackal? 

the bikes i was looking at were:
-kona stuff (it has a double chainring, which should make climbing easier)
-giant STP
-jackal
-GT la bomba

and maybe after reading this thread the transition bank. basically i want it to have enough gearing so that it can be used for XC/AM type stuff (which is why the single chainring bikes worry me a bit). thanks in advance!


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

if you're okay with singlespeed, the 2010 DK Asterik is good as an all-around bike, for the really good price of $499 complete. it's billed as a dirt jumper, but the seat tube is taller (15" i believe) than most DJ bikes and the chainstays are a little longer. for 2011, DK switch the design completely--making it more like a Blackmarket or Eastern and going with a rigid fork.

2010 DK Asterik 26 Cyan Blue : Closeout

http://forums.mtbr.com/urban-dj-park/stp-xc-urban-biking-727564.html

http://forums.mtbr.com/urban-dj-park/dj-hybrid-older-rider-705456.html

http://forums.mtbr.com/urban-dj-park/what-some-dj-bikes-would-make-decent-xc-bikes-681469.html

http://forums.mtbr.com/urban-dj-park/xc-dj-bikes-658166.html


----------



## dth656 (Feb 12, 2009)

cmc4130 said:


> if you're okay with singlespeed, the 2010 DK Asterik is good as an all-around bike, for the really good price of $499 complete. it's billed as a dirt jumper, but the seat tube is taller (15" i believe) than most DJ bikes and the chainstays are a little longer. for 2011, DK switch the design completely--making it more like a Blackmarket or Eastern and going with a rigid fork.
> 
> cmc,
> 
> ...


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

dth656 said:


> cmc4130 said:
> 
> 
> > if you're okay with singlespeed, the 2010 DK Asterik is good as an all-around bike, for the really good price of $499 complete. it's billed as a dirt jumper, but the seat tube is taller (15" i believe) than most DJ bikes and the chainstays are a little longer. for 2011, DK switch the design completely--making it more like a Blackmarket or Eastern and going with a rigid fork.
> ...


----------



## ksquared (Jul 30, 2011)

what size is your friends frame and would he be willing to ship?


----------



## dth656 (Feb 12, 2009)

cmc4130 said:


> dth656 said:
> 
> 
> > a friend of mine has a geared STP for sale here in austin. it's on craigslist: Giant STP 1 dirt jump MTB .
> ...


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

dth656 said:


> . . . . now to learn how to air the table tops instead of rolling/pumping them!


look at it this way.... you already know how to climb.. now it's time to learn to jump. so get a real dirt jumper. the right tool for the job ! seriously! it's worth it. once you have that feeling of hang time (and get some good photos of you sailing over stuff) to prove it, you'll be so glad you got the right bike. if you don't like it, sell it again. no biggie!


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

ksquared said:


> what size is your friends frame and would he be willing to ship?


you should probably just e-mail him at the craigslist link.


----------

